

Israeli site "hacked" by Egyptian hackers - mschonfeld
http://www.jerusalemonline.com/dhome.asp

======
cubtastic71
Weird - I see the real homepage for a moment and then it switches. Assuming
there is some redirect in JavaScript that is waiting till the dom ready is
fired. The code makes me sad - tables and inline styles :( - but thats the
FrontEnd Dev in me....

